# Freejet 320 problems



## purebreddom (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a omniprint freejet 320tx and i can;t get the printer heads to stay primed. I have used a syringe to pull ink thru the lines but that will only lasy so long.I thought the pump wasn't working but it will pull cleaning soloution thru but when you try to prime the heads you don't see it pulling thru the lines.
And now when I try to print the error light stays on and the power light flashes any information would help.


----------



## LISportstore (Sep 16, 2013)

Are your ink bottles filled more then half. And are the tubes in the bottle in far enough.

How old is the machine?

Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## purebreddom (Oct 15, 2015)

It is about 6 or seven years old but in november when there was still an omniprint in conneticut it was gone thru by them.


----------

